# opel vectra 2007 diesel



## akinorhan5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a question will the 1.9 tdi engine work with diesel and ethanol mix ? And how much % diesel and ethanol schould i mix will this work without changing anything


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't mix the two Diesels are designed to run on oil, not alcohol


----------



## akinorhan5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yea that whas what im wondering about the ignition is designed for oil because alchohol is a different chemical the viscosity is different and more ..thank you for your answer


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Your welcome.
In a diesel engine I know you can run deep fryer oil / used cooking oil if its filtered properly, but I'm told you still need diesel to start it


----------



## akinorhan5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yea the mythbusters tested mercedes to run it on cooking oil so it works


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Theres a man here in Virginia Beach that actually makes money emptying the 5 gal drums that Mac Donald's and other fast food places throw out and he drives a VW Rabbit that runs better than if it was on Diesel, he installed a vaporizer and a heater so he doesn't need diesel to start it, on;t thing all the cats and dogs follow him wherever he goes and his car's smell makes us all hungry.
the had him on the local news about two years ago about a week before the govt started charging him a fuel tax, with back tax cause they say they didn't know about it until he was on the news................imagine that. And they wonder why I run form news people when I do something that saves money.


----------

